# Overview of Angela Mao Ying Films



## Jason Striker II (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think this list is complete, but it is a nice overview/review of some of the great Angela Mao Ying's work.

http://www.weirdwildrealm.com/f-swordswomen-china.html


:ultracool


----------

